
Sorry, Apple: The iPhone 7 camera is not better than Samsung's Galaxy S7 - FireBeyond
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-7-plus-galaxy-s7-camera-comparison-2016-9
======
planetjones
It certainly looks better at portraits and when zooming in.

Though that's disappointing it seems to blow the highlights. I have seen this
with previous iPhones - the HDR isn't as effective as it should be and I often
end up with a white sky on a sunny day.

~~~
gr33nman
I didn't know about this until recently, but when you are shooting on the
iPhone, you can touch any area of the screen (e.g., a blown out highlight, or
white sky) to adjust the exposure so that the area you touch is correctly
exposed.

~~~
anonred
You can also tap (to focus + auto expose) and then drag up/down to manually
adjust the exposure from there.

~~~
planetjones
I really didn't know about the drag up and down thing to adjust exposure.
Thanks!

------
dingaling
Hardly surprising, given that Apple use Sony Exmor sensors with which Samsung
have approximate parity. In fact some Sony-branded sensors are actually
Samsung designs fabbed by Sony! [0] All's fair in love and capitalism.

The real differentiators would be in the lens and stabilisation and in a
phone-sized case there's not a lot of space to do much different to the
competition.

[0] some of the S7 models use Samsung's in-house sensor and others use the
Sony IMX260 which is a... Samsung design. The iPhone 7 probably uses a Sony-
designed IMX230.

~~~
out_of_protocol
The real difference is post-processing - and this is true for many years
already (see also c-brands vs a-brands even if phones are using exactly same
sensor)

------
kyriakos
As always with these comparisons unless you know how the image should look in
the first place you can't know which one is a more accurate representation of
the real world. Maybe they should use a high end DSLR as a control (but even
that no one can guarantee it will look accurate - post processing changes
photos a lot)

Both cameras are good (except the portrait where I think the iPhone looks more
natural). So if we back off a bit from the brand wars I think premium mobile
phone cameras mostly perform the same.

~~~
guitarbill
> which one is a more accurate representation of the real world

I'd venture a guess and say that most consumers don't care about this.
Probably why the S7 saturates a bit more. Makes selfies look better, doesn't
it?

The other question is does "camera" mean the hardware only, or hardware +
software like businessinsider have assumed?

------
xiphias
I don't see much difference between the smartphones anymore. They're good if
you don't want to zoom-in too much / use it at night / have depth of field.
I'm buying new phone every 2nd year because it's getting prettier (S7 edge),
and I see the wear on the older phone, but the difference in usability is not
big anymore.

------
djmips
It should be the iPhone 7 camera is not better than the S7 in every way
because clearly the article shows how it is better particularly the telephoto
option which seems like quite a desirable feature.

------
merb
On some photo's the colors of those picture's are different. I wonder which
one is closer to the "real" color.

------
egypturnash
However, the iPhone 7 appears to be better at "not exploding".

Or is that some other Samsung phone? I lose track.

~~~
kyriakos
the exploding samsung is the recent Note 7 (the phablet of the Samsung line).
The comparison is with the older Galaxy S7 (announced in March if I am not
mistaken).

